# 2001 Pathfinder Stock CD Player Alternative



## djfreex (Sep 30, 2005)

I need a stock cd player alternative for 2001 Nissan pathfinder.
6 CD Changer is stuck and does not play at all.
Dealer asks for a outrageous price for replacement.

I would like the a CD player/Changer Front Loadable which will fill up the DOuble DIN slot like the stock one.
Only additional thing I would like would be MP3 Capability.

Any ideas?
Models - Brands that you used?


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

djfreex said:


> I need a stock cd player alternative for 2001 Nissan pathfinder.
> 6 CD Changer is stuck and does not play at all.
> Dealer asks for a outrageous price for replacement.
> 
> ...


Junk the whole thing... put a new AM/FM CD/MP3 player in there and get a filler plate or one of them cubby thingies for the extra space. If you buy the radio from Crutchfield, they supply the filler plates, etc with the purchase. 

I have same problem with my '01 CD changer, just bought an FM transmitter/Charger on Ebay for my Ipod.. problem solved.


----------



## smassey321 (May 27, 2005)

Here is one option.

http://www.shareamemory.com/radio/pathfinder/


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Mar 6, 2005)

djfreex said:


> I need a stock cd player alternative for 2001 Nissan pathfinder.
> 6 CD Changer is stuck and does not play at all.
> Dealer asks for a outrageous price for replacement.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just get it repaired? There's companies that specialize in repairing them and they're quite cheap too. That way you can keep your steering controls as well...

Joe.


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

you can still use your steering wheel mounted controls with an aftermarket head unit if you use a remote adaptor.

it works by turning your steering wheel mounted controls into a remote control. all you do mount the IR beam of the remote in a position so that it always points to your head unit. then you just program the remote to your head unit.
these special adaptors will only work on head units that come stock with wireless remotes.

here are three companies that sell these adaptors: http://peripheralelectronics.com/web/home.asp
http://www.pie.net/index.cfm
http://www.pac-audio.com/


----------



## Hawkmoon (Jan 27, 2005)

Can you simply replace the head-unit and get quality sound w. the existing speakers?


----------



## scotts03le (Jan 29, 2004)

*yes*

you can. I am going to have my indash dvd installed this week. I have the 
scosche oea adapter from crutchfield. costs $39.


----------



## djfreex (Sep 30, 2005)

*Adapter?*



scotts03le said:


> you can. I am going to have my indash dvd installed this week. I have the
> scosche oea adapter from crutchfield. costs $39.


Crutchfield shows Dual XDM6820 to be an exact fit to 2001 Pathfinder. Do I still need the OEM adapter?

The repair company asks $180 - I do not think its cheap. the unit I wanna buy have more features and under $100.


----------



## Shortstack (Oct 17, 2005)

*6 Disc CD player junk*

From my research it seems like no how many times you get the factory unit repaired it will just continue to break.


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

Shortstack said:


> From my research it seems like no how many times you get the factory unit repaired it will just continue to break.


I second that!!! the clarion mechanism is JUNK!!


----------

